# Waffles haha



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

So.... 
How's everyone enjoying the waffles?

I haven't had any yet but I think I'm gonna start. 

Maybe have a few waffles of my own? 

Anyone else down with the waffles? 

Not blue waffles :surprise:


TT


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I think it's good fun if you can win a £1000 snowboard for £25 punt. Trying not to get sucked in to doing too many though. :tempted:


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I mostly stay away. I can be a sore loser in my head. But I dig the spirit of them and everyone seems to be having fun so that's whats up.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

I am really enjoying them. I haven't won anything, but the whole thing is just so much fun. The past two weeks have been _loaded_ with sweet boards.

While we're talking waffles, there is a mint Fullbag Lifer on their right now with the sweet original graphic for $10 USD per ticket. You guys should all buy tickets. It's definitely a super rad deck, anfd and it will be sad if it doesn't reach the waffle line. Buy tickets!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok WTF all yall talkn bout


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Holy shit the amount of deadly boards going up, wowzerz.
Lupo was throwing up some damn sexy boards, those Moss snow sticks.
Man I'd love me one of those.

I just never win on those fucking sort of things, so I haven't gone in on any.
But gawd it's been tough not buying in to some of them.
Especially the amount of deadly boards, haha they could put a guy in the poor house



I got a few I'm contemplating throwing in the waffles.

What's your guys take on the prices of tickets?

You guys like the cheap tickets with tonnes of entries?
Or the higher priced tickets with far less tickets?

I'm not digging the amount of work needed for the lower priced ticket waffles haha
Writing down 500 names on tickets doesn't sound like much fun :dry:


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

freshy said:


> Ok WTF all yall talkn bout


Haha waffles muther fucker haha:surprise:

Well if you don't already know?
Not sure if we can tell ya haha:embarrased1:


TT>


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

In the land of Facebook.
Someone started a waffle page (raffles)

And holy fuck has it exploded.
In the past week alone Probably $50k worth of deadly DEADLY boards have gone up.

Someone won a "for Jamil" set for $35 bucks, only bought a single ticket.
Won a $5,000-$7,000 set of extremely hard to get & even more sought after decks.

Plus all sorts of sweet rare boards.

Eat some waffles muther fucker, they're really yummy.
You gotta eat the blue one first haha:surprise:


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Alonzo said:


> I am really enjoying them. I haven't won anything, but the whole thing is just so much fun. The past two weeks have been _loaded_ with sweet boards.
> 
> While we're talking waffles, there is a mint Fullbag Lifer on their right now with the sweet original graphic for $10 USD per ticket. You guys should all buy tickets. It's definitely a super rad deck, anfd and it will be sad if it doesn't reach the waffle line. Buy tickets!


Dammit, that's one of the decks I'm dying to get on.
Mig was gonna let me try one year before last, but I missed my chance:crying:

Might just have to pop my waffle cherry on that one haha


TT


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Freshy, the Facebook site is called Snowboard Waffles (apparently, you're not allowed to call them raffles on Facebook, so they call them waffles). You should definitely join because you can win rad decks for peanuts. I just won a brand new Tree Hunter after buying two tickets for $25 USD each! 

Timmy, do it, dude. I've never ridden a Lifer, but you and I both know its a weapon. I have had a Hammerhead for a couple seasons now, and it's a fucking hoot to ride. Mig knows his shit. If that thing doesn't reach the limit, it will be a travesty. I should say that I have already purchased several tickets, so I have an obvious vested interest in seeing it go to raffle.

There have been so many awesome boards up there lately that I've been riding a high all week, watching my phone at work. The stoke in that group is so high. It's the funnest thing to do during the off season.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Just joined, this seems pretty friggin sweet! Thanks Tard!


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

freshy said:


> Just joined, this seems pretty friggin sweet! Thanks Tard!


How long did it take for them to accept your request to join?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

phillyphan said:


> How long did it take for them to accept your request to join?


few hours or so


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Just put an order in for some waffles. Wish me luck


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

freshy said:


> Just put an order in for some waffles. Wish me luck


Very nice.
That's a deck I really wanna get on.

I love me a good pow deck.


TT


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Very nice.
> That's a deck I really wanna get on.
> 
> I love me a good pow deck.
> ...


Go get some waffles then man. 10 US bucks a waffle so it's only like $87 for us.
Buddy is still waiting for waffles anyway.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

freshy said:


> Just put an order in for some waffles. Wish me luck





timmytard said:


> Very nice.
> That's a deck I really wanna get on.
> 
> I love me a good pow deck.
> ...


What are you waiting for Timmy??? GO!!! :grin:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I think I'm down around $200 and no wins hah, it's addicting. Nitro Canon + Teams and the OG Burton Cheetah + Juice Wagon today would have been saweeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Phedder said:


> I think I'm down around $200 and no wins hah, it's addicting. Nitro Canon + Teams and the OG Burton Cheetah + Juice Wagon today would have been saweeeeeeeeeeet.


Mmm, that quiver cannon. 

Everything about that thing is awesome. 
I found one local last year & shipped it to schuffelnuts haha, if you know who that is.
Fuck it was huge, the board ain't that big, but after i packed it up:surprise:
Was really worried about that swallow tail, ended up putting some laminated wood in there for armor.
It was close to 200cm

Anyway....
That's a sweet deck.


I just love it. Plus this just backs up my belief. All you need is a pow deck, that's it.
It can do everything.

shit i gotta rush out the door, I'll have to post it up later.
This ain't the one I was thinking, but it'll have to do for now





TT

I never win on paid for gambling, even with other peoples money ha d'oh


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Holy shit the amount of deadly boards going up, wowzerz.
> Lupo was throwing up some damn sexy boards, those Moss snow sticks.
> Man I'd love me one of those.
> 
> ...


Ticket prices keep me from going too crazy, Around $25 would be my max, and $5 or $10 tickets sound better to me than say the $30+ waffles. But obviously depends on the board.

You should totally do some Toonie waffles and also make a YouTube channel of you doing rage waffles with 500 damn tickets. Whatever it's better than a full time job.


----------



## Custom55 (Sep 10, 2010)

I won my second waffle. Pretty cool idea but it can be addictive.


----------



## Stoned_Ocelot (Jun 3, 2018)

Timmy you're the man for starting this thread! Just asked to join for my waffles! Hopefully I get a couple


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Stoned_Ocelot said:


> Timmy you're the man for starting this thread! Just asked to join for my waffles! Hopefully I get a couple


Need to get more locals winning haha. 

Then maybe I'll get to try some of these wicked decks haha. 

At least someone from in here is winning. 

Come on karma, work your magic d'oh


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Custom55 said:


> I won my second waffle. Pretty cool idea but it can be addictive.


2nd waffle? 

What the fuck haha
I need to set up some kind finders fee/demo program for everyone that wins from in here

Yeah that would be sweet haha. 


TT


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

$70 down, no wins.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Watched one of lupo's draws yesterday. 
One of the guys who won had won his 3rd win in a week. :surprise:

No idea how much he's sunk into em so far, but damn, 3 wins in a week. 

Lucky bastard haha

Lupo tossed up another MOSS snow stick last night to. 
According to him, it's his favorite one, so you know that's gotta be a banger. 

I still haven't thrown down on anything. 
Yet. :|


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

```

```



Custom55 said:


> I won my second waffle. Pretty cool idea but it can be addictive.


Well spill it. 
What d'ya win. 

And when you coming up to Whistler so I can try em? :embarrased1:


TT


----------



## Custom55 (Sep 10, 2010)

timmytard said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Well spill it.
> ...


I waffled the Burton proto board. A mix of Flying-V, Flight Attendant sidecut on a 154 chassis.


----------

